# Mail: Les mails ne s'envoient plus



## kilik2049 (4 Novembre 2009)

Salut à vous tous! J'ai un soucis, assez embêtant.
En effet, lorsque je tente d'envoyer un mail celui-ci reste bloqué dans la "boite d'envoi" sans tenter de s'envoyer!
Pourtant, ce matin encore, j'envoyais des mails.
J'ai deux comptes:
un avec un smtp chez sfr et pop chez orange, l'autre est un compte outlook que j'ai redirigé vers Mail.
Aucun des deux n'envoient, mais les deux reçoivent.
Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## twinworld (4 Novembre 2009)

vous utilisez quel serveur d'envoi ?


----------



## kilik2049 (4 Novembre 2009)

Un pop3 sur les deux adresses.


----------



## twinworld (4 Novembre 2009)

je demandais le serveur, pas le protocole.


----------



## kilik2049 (4 Novembre 2009)

Oups excuse 
Hum, par serveur tu entends quoi? Orange & Co?


----------



## twinworld (4 Novembre 2009)

ben ce qui est indiqué sous "serveur d'envoi" dans les paramètres de vos comptes.

Où je veux en venir, c'est que si vous utilisez le même serveur d'envoi pour vos deux comptes, c'est peut-être le serveur utilisé qui foire momentanément.


----------



## kilik2049 (4 Novembre 2009)

Ah! Et bien comme indiqué dans mon premier message, pour le 1er compte, c'est sfr.
Pour le second, c'est un serveur qui ne marchait jamais, donc je passais par le sfr du 1er compte.

EDIT: Je viens de voir que le serveur smtp est déconnecté, alors qu'il était connecté encore tout à l'heure... Bizarre, je n'ai pourtant touché à rien.

Par contre, visiblement, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", tu ne l'as pas vue ! 

On déménage !


----------

